# Heat stroke or something else?



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, All.

About six hours ago I found a squeaker in the middle of a road that was wildly flapping his wings and using one of its legs to push his body in circles on the pavement.
I scooped him up and he was trembling fiercely. I have nine pijis of mine own and have rescued squeakers before, and have never seen anything like this. 
I brought him home, put him in a cage and let him be for a while. A couple of hours later, he seemed more stabilized and so I used an eyedropper to give him some water with salt/sugar.
A bit later still, I tried to feed him thawed peas and corn, and he kept pushing them out with his tongue. I only managed to get two peas down. At first one of his eyes kept closing while the other remained open, but now both eyes want to close. Before he was standing, and just now he's laying down, fluffed up, eyes closed. I'm not confident he'll survive. 
I'm have his cage on top of my most severely handicapped piji's cage. Is there anything she can catch that is airborne?
Should I wake the squeaker and try to get him to drink/eat more? 
Thoughts?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is the protocol...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

I know it's hot in LV but did you bring the bird in to an air conditioned apt? If so I', wondering if that could be the problem. If the bird's feet feel cold, I would go ahead and put him on a heating pad and follow the process in the link.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, Charis. It was quite hot where I found him. I've started up the heating pad (we have the AC set to 80), and he just a while ago enthusiastically drank water. He also picked up some of the seed, but didn't swallow it. He's standing now, but eyes closed and feathers fluffed.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does he still have yellow fuz?
Is he very thin?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I doubt they are there on Sunday but did you know that this clinic will examine for free?

Flamingo Pet Clinic
2675 E. Flamingo Rd
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 920-3995
This clinic provides free exams.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

No yellow fuzz, and he is very thin, but he still makes the cute squeaking sound, so he's still young. I've been to that clinic before, they are angels. If nothing changes by Monday, I'll bring him in.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good. Wouldn't be a bad idea to have one of the doctors check him out even if he is better on Monday. 
Do you have canker medications?


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

It's funny, last night, before I found the pij, I ordered some. But it probably won't be here for at least a week. 
He's a lot more alert now. The heat and water must have done the trick. He keeps on picking up seed, but he hasn't figured out how to swallow them. I'll keep feeding him peas and corn until he's able to eat on his own. 
He's made a few good poops, too. 
Charis, you've been a wonderful help. Thank you. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

The squeaker has made a significant improvement. I'm still unsure what he was experiencing yesterday when I found him, but he is full of vigor today! He really wants to be released, and is eating very well, but he still hasn't figured out the drinking thing, so we'll wait a few days.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad the squeaker has made such an improvement with your support! Whatever the cause, his system has definitely been stressed so treating for trichomonas is important. Since your order won't have come in yet, perhaps you can get some at the vet. Hope he continues to improve!


----------

